# Good Friend Paralyzed - benefit scheduled



## TheLumberJack (Apr 14, 2011)

Just wanted to post here about a friend of mine, Chris Niles, who was paralyzed waste down while felling a tree on his property. 

It's not my place to analyze the story, but I hear he was in his back yard felling a tree all alone and for some reason the tree ended up pinned on him. His father found him 4 hours later...

Sad sad story of a great family guy (3 young ones) who is now unable to work and walk.

Dinner benefit scheduled in New Castle, PA April 29th if you're local.


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC (Apr 15, 2011)

*Injured friend*

Sorry to hear about this. Hope he can find some help. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Apr 19, 2011)

Any more details for the benefit?


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 25, 2011)

I suspect this is the story: 

Articles by Patrick E. Litowitz


----------

